# "You can clean mine next" replies



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

We all get it, your spending an hour or two cleaning your pride and joy of a car and then your neighbour/passerby shouts out one of many comments heard too many times.

What do you guys get and whats your responses.

Here is a few I have nearly everytime;
"you can clean mine next". "sure ill go grab you my price list" (they laugh and walk away)
"you will make it rain" "saves me drying it i suppose"
"carry on and there will be no paint left" ( I laugh at the stupidity sometimes)
"shall i park mine behind it hahaha" "How am I going to get out then"
"you know the Polish do this for £5 round the corner?"

The best one is this old guy that lives near me and everytime he sees me, he tries to correct me somehow. 
"I have this cloth from Tescos which you should use, its amazing and only £2."
"Do you want me to get my jumbo sponge for you, it will be quicker"
"dont use that towel to dry, i have a leather chamois you can have"

sweet guy but very annoying.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

ye next door have been saying i can clean there car for years after mine. still not bothered haha i take it as a compliment though rather than an annoyance


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Only once has someone said that to me since i discovered DW, and my response left him befuddled to the point he scratched his head and walked away.

"you can do mine next, yes?"

"Yeah great, open your garage up and leave me the car for three days and i'll correct the paint too"

After that, he just nods at me and doesn't stop to ask me about cleaning his car, i still talk to him about general stuff but we steer clear of cars and cleaning them .


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

A few years ago my neighbour came out with 'Looking good'.

I said 'Thanks! The car is coming on as well.' She came out with a couple beers for us to drink in the sun after that.......my mate actually married her last year!


----------



## OCD clean (Mar 27, 2014)

The most annoying remark made usually by spotty teenagers is the old classic ( ya missed a bit ) my response has always been the same (were isit ) they all way go bright red with imbarisment and just wander off to attempt to think of a better one linner


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

OCD clean said:


> The most annoying remark made usually by spotty teenagers is the old classic ( ya missed a bit ) my response has always been the same (were isit ) they all way go bright red with imbarisment and just wander off to attempt to think of a better one linner


My reply to that is yeah I know I like haven that bit there that shuts them up :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

OCD clean said:


> The most annoying remark made usually by spotty teenagers is the old classic ( ya missed a bit ) my response has always been the same (were isit ) they all way go bright red with imbarisment and just wander off to attempt to think of a better one linner


"Yeah it's for my 50/50" and watch him walk off confused.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

"Thanks, that's for my 50/50, I'll get the camera"


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My neighbour normally says "you'll wash it away".
I just reply "that's why I buy big cars, plenty to go at"


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great minds.. Scotty B :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Both my neighbours are really good and have asked to me to sort out their cars for them. Only the other day next door was showing me some cat scratches on his and I think he was surprised when I said I could sort them. He really appreciated it. 

A couple of old fellas that walk around the estate usually just nod and compliment me which is quite nice really.


----------



## Spatt (Mar 28, 2014)

Haha love this... i was asked by three people once, one guy even drove past in his car and slowed right down to ask where he could park up.

I just say "Sure no problem, I dont charge that much" They normaly go away at this point.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

your not washing your car again?, you only did it last weekend! thats the one i get. never really know what to say apart from yeah:lol:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

s29nta said:


> your not washing your car again?, you only did it last weekend! thats the one i get. never really know what to say apart from yeah:lol:


I get the same or " but it already looks clean "


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Just smile and say
Well you showered yesterday too didnt you?? How many times a week do you need to do that??


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Just smile and say
> Well you showered yesterday too didnt you?? How many times a week do you need to do that??


I used a very similay analogy with the Mrs

"Maybe it will just get dirty again....but you still wipe your ass once you're finished on the pan" :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mine don't bother, they know what I'm like, and they know what I do for a living.

I usually come out with the comment "You couldn't afford my prices", that usually gets the response "cheeky sod"....


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

It does begin to wind me up after a while. same things over and over again.

Had a wonderful one the other day.... "That looks really clean " " You spend ages on that"

Yes mate. thats why my 14 year old car looks brand new compared to your 6 month old car which you dont look after :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

If someone says to me "You can do mine next"

I simply say, "I only do good cars"

Thats shuts them right up.


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

I usually start cleaning mine then some others follow lol. I have one who uses a sponge and one that uses a brush hose attachment lol


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

My neighbourhood called me and the other half car snobs the other week - luckily I wasn't there otherwise I'd of deliberately sprayed his car with some product and left to dry in the sun. Not that he would have noticed. 

He keeps telling me I can practice on his car - mate I wouldn't touch your car if you paid me.

We have a few people who drive passed slowly and see us cleaning the cars, it's even funnier when my other half is washing her golf - she gets few looks


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Short1e said:


> My neighbourhood called me and the other half car snobs the other week - luckily I wasn't there otherwise I'd of deliberately sprayed his car with some product and left to dry in the sun. Not that he would have noticed.
> 
> He keeps telling me I can practice on his car - mate I wouldn't touch your car if you paid me.
> 
> We have a few people who drive passed slowly and see us cleaning the cars, it's even funnier when my other half is washing her golf - she gets few looks


Where do you live again lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't believe why some people get wound up or totally lacking in humour. Quite often it's just a way to initiate a conversation, an art that seems to be confined to a phone or a tablet.

Since moving away from London it's been refreshing how many people either say hello or something similar, whilst in London washing the car was just about the only time I got involved in a bit of banter with neighbours or passers by.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Good job I wear me micky mouses


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

When I get "fancy cleaning mine next?", I reply with "yeah I'd love to, you just need to clear it with my missus first...."


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Daft Billy over the road to us, always appears from nowhere when I go out the door so I immediately do a u-turn back into the house until he goes away. Then he'll catch me 5 minutes later washing the car and bet your boots every time he mumbles "missed a bit" with his stupid grin.

I feel like saying "so did you mate, now get back in the bath"

:wall:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

A really old disabled guy walks past me and says "it wont grow if you keep putting water on it" i just turn the hose on him and he runs away !!


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used to get comments like 'you can do mine next' or 'there won't be any paint left soon' cause I sometimes wash my car twice a week in winter and same in summer to get bugs and flys off.

So what it's my hobby and I enjoy it and work hard for my pride and joy so look after it


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Could be worst.. my neighbour got his own snowfoam gun last week and my wife caught us chatting about various detailing steps, he even bought 5L of my CarChem group buy to get started. 

Sad something or other was mentioned, but too rude to print


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

stuartr said:


> Could be worst.. my neighbour got his own snowfoam gun last week and my wife caught us chatting about various detailing steps, he even bought 5L of my CarChem group buy to get started.
> 
> Sad something or other was mentioned, but too rude to print


Wish mine was like that ........


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

A few people say to "you can clean mine next", but I just smile and carry on what I was doing. It's become a sort of tradition in this country that people say that when they see anyone cleaning a car - detailing or just a SUnday wash, doesn't bother me really. Most people just say hello, which is always nice. The funniest is when I'm hidden away doing a wheel or something and as they walk past see me pop up - made a lady with her dog jump a bit just recently - but then again so did I as I hadn't seen her either. lol


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

9 times out of 10 I just laugh and anytime! Continue with what I'm doing, also get the usual "missed a bit" or "you're gonna end up washing the paint off that wee car!" 

Don't mind tho as most my neighbours are alright, my next door neighbours son is just as "ocd" when it comes to cleaning his car as me, so can be good to have a chat about products etc


----------



## Peeunit (Aug 12, 2013)

Normally 
"I'm not cheap" or "I'd love to but I've run out of water"


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

"You can do mine next..."

"Yeah OK, £50! "

"ermmmm..."


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

Next door neighbour is the same as me really. Loves spending the day on his car. Hes just got a silver one too so we are going to have a comp to see who can get the best shine on.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Random in street driving by and said can do mine next tried someone's reply on here " hold on I'll get my price list " got a funny look and they put window up and left haha


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I had done the outside clean but took it elsewhere to do the inside, as I was doing it a complete random couple were walking past, they were quite some distance away and I hear the bloke say wow that is a really shiny car and when they got close they said you've done a great job with that, didn't really know how to respond so said "Thank, I am trying my best".

Others I have had is..."I bet you hate all this weather at the weekend" which is quite true actually.

Annoying bloke across the way, "You're doing a good job", for some reason his intentions might be genuine but I always feel as if he's being derogatory towards me. Weird.


----------



## Plane (Sep 1, 2008)

asonda said:


> Annoying bloke across the way, "You're doing a good job", for some reason his intentions might be genuine but I always feel as if he's being derogatory towards me. Weird.


haha, very true. Someone passes a smart comment and it's "that lads a [email protected]". Someone passed a nice comment and we're instantly suspicious thinking the're a sarcastic [email protected]


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

My neighbour always hits out with, "You'll wash the paint off!"

...

...

Belter.

I actually gave his wife's car a quick wash and wax at the weekend and she now understands why I take so long. Delighted with it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I must admit my neighbours just have a chat with me rather than say anything about me being out washing the car again. 

Only thing I've had someone say as they've gone past is that I have the shiniest cars on my street. Which I thought was nice.


----------



## Cult_x (Oct 24, 2011)

I've had you can do mine next. Once at uni I said sure 25quid inside and out, I cleaned his car for nearly 2 years whenever he knocked on my door. My neighbour said the same and I said yer that's fine then he declined because he didn't want to spoil my day. After much arguing I did clean his 2 cars to say thanks for looking after my cat, tortoise and fish for 2 weeks. 

It doesn't annoy me but I work in an aquatics shop and endlessly get "got any chips" if I'm in a good mood they get "yer 1.99" if I'm ina a bad mood its sarcastic smile and walk away always makes them feel awkward


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

When I get the "you can do mine next" :wall:, I usually reply "I doubt if you can afford me"........that usually shuts them up.


----------



## stu... (Apr 1, 2014)

My neighbours keep telling me I need therapy.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep all of the above and to "You can do mine next" I usually reply ... No I can't.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

A delivery driver told me I can do theirs next, I said fine you can pay me, their response was they dont do paying for cleans, thats a shame as I dont do freebies!

The worst I has was a you missed a bit, I offered them my buffing towell & told them to show me where I'd missed. I got an awkward laugh & some peace and quiet!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine always say what do you use the paints like glass, they look at the finish and get slightly gob smacked by the results they say your paint is showing flakes in the paint is your paint normal or is re sprayed, even when kwik fit done a emergency puncture repair my car the guys walked over and informed me your paint is different where did you get the car been repsryaed, just inform everyone it's genuine paint one owner from new and they get stunned and speechless, I like the look on their faces.
I do get family and neighbors come over to me all the time, family cars I do but the neighbors just help them on surface scratches and enhancing some gloss to the paint, wheels of removing baked on brake dust where valeters have failed plus dealerships, although they do pull the fast one and say give mine a quick once over but your time is not a quick once over, takes me 2 and hours too 3 hours too wash the car fully plus the wheels that's with no qd just a basic wash.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I recently changed my black 2011 Seat Exeo for a silver 2012 Seat Exeo. My neighbour drove up slowly, rolled his window down and shouted "See, I told you you'd wash the paint off!" 

We both POSL at that!! I thought it was actually very funny.

Cooks


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

If someone i dont know comes into the close, a neighbours family member or workman, i often get the 'you can do mine next.'

I just do the crappest laugh ever and give the most uninterested look i can and carry on doing what i am doing. 

A guy came over to me after watching me work on my car for over 2 hours and asked a bit about the car, i tried to explain to him as simply as i could about what i use, how i do it and with what techniques but i could tell he wasnt interested one iota. 
He asked a bit about the actual car, and said 'i like these bmw's, is it petrol or diesel?'
Instantly i knew he was no petrol head so i just said its petrol mate you can get a diesel m3. 
I wanted him to go then as he clearly had no interest in detailing lol


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

I was snow foaming my car at the weekend when a neighbour walked past and had the most confused facial expression, when he asked "what the hell have you done to your car. It was perfect yesterday!" I informed him it was just a thick foam that help remove heavy dirt and is a pre wash. he was amazed when i rinsed it all off. He laughed and said "fancy giving my car a go with it?" i said sure did you want to look at my price list (thinking he would run and say na its ok) "yeah sure....ah brilliant, ill have the silver package please."

Got a client out of a friendly chat. RESULT.


----------

